# Auto Gear SQ Challenge IASCA 1X August 20 in OKC



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey folks!! 

Round 4 of the IASCA 1X Series will be held at Auto Gear in Edmond OK(just outside OKC) on August 20. 
Same setup as last time, indoor judging, SQ only, lots of people hanging out, sharing info and giving demos. The show a couple of weeks ago was outstanding!!!

Let me know if you have any questions.
H


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1 week to Auto Gear!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woot, woot!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

24 hour bump


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

heading that way shortly. and really looking forward to it once again


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who showed up today. Had a really good time seeing you all again. See you in Plano on the 10th!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks for hosting us Jason. Really had a fun day


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Jason, you and the Auto Gear people have been awesome this season, cant wait to do it again next year!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Jason, you and the Auto Gear people have been awesome this season, cant wait to do it again next year!!




It's been a lot of fun and I too am looking forward to next years shows!


----------

